# Wellsboro, PA - Axel YM Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11778082

Stroudsburg, PA SPCA Axel, 2 1/2 yrs, housebroken, likes animals and the outdoors








[/img]


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

any news on this boy?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say...this dog is NOT in Stroudsburg...that is a separate branch.......


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Stand corrected; he's in Wellsboro branch, still there


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

There is also a 3 year old black female on their Petfinder listing as well. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11675964


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump! He is handsome!


----------

